# Changer Disque Dur Interne MacBook Pro



## montag (3 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens de commander un MacBook Pro 15 2,16 GHz Core 2 Duo.
Ma question concerne le disque dur. Celui intégré est un 120 Go à 5400 tr/mn. J'aimerai le changer pour un 160 Go 7200 tr/mn.

1) Quel DD 160 Go 7200 tr est compatible avec cette machine ?
2) Le changement de disque dans le MacBook Pro est-il assez simple à réaliser soi-même ?

Merci bien.


----------



## takamaka (3 Juillet 2007)

montag a dit:


> Bonjour





montag a dit:


> 1) Quel DD 160 Go 7200 tr est compatible avec cette machine ?


Lire ceci.

Sinon  : il faut choisir un disque dur Serial ATA de 2,5 pouces. Un coup d'oeil dans un comparateur de prix pour v&#233;rifier compatibilit&#233;, prix et disponibilit&#233;.



montag a dit:


> 2) Le changement de disque dans le MacBook Pro est-il assez simple &#224; r&#233;aliser soi-m&#234;me ?


Oui.


montag a dit:


> Merci bien.


Avec plaisir&#8230;


----------



## clarex (3 Juillet 2007)

Mais je crois savoir que ta garantie saute si tu changes toi même ton disque dur.

Alex

PS : takamaka, c'est rare de voir trouver des gens qui citent Gaston Rebuffat


----------



## takamaka (3 Juillet 2007)

clarex a dit:


> PS : takamaka, c'est rare de voir trouver des gens qui citent Gaston Rebuffat


Réponse par MP


----------



## anneee (3 Juillet 2007)

montag a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de commander un MacBook Pro 15 2,16 GHz Core 2 Duo.
> Ma question concerne le disque dur. Celui intégré est un 120 Go à 5400 tr/mn. J'aimerai le changer pour un 160 Go 7200 tr/mn.
> ...



1/ http://www.macway.com/fr/path/1/stockage/4/disque-dur-interne.html


2/ le changement est plus compliqué que sur un macbook, et comme l'a si bien dit "clarex", ça fait sauter la garantie (donc à éviter )


----------

